# Hedgie Tote



## Chihirolee3

I am currently on a waiting list to get my first hedgehog, and I have done a great deal of research and preperation (The home is all set up, I just need my hedgie!). I have been making my own things for it such as the wheel, the bedding, the hide-away home, and the cage. However, I have not found anything on making a hedgie tote bag from scratch. I have attempted to make my own (out of plaid fleece entirely), and I am pretty proud of it for what it is (and if it isn't good enough, then it'll be a perfect back up sleeping bag). I have seen tutorials on so many other hedgie accomodations, but nothing on making a tote. I sew everything by hand and because I have delt with small animal nails before, so I have a cover over seams that the hedgehog could get at. Since this about traveling with hedgehogs, I thought this is where this kind of topic should go. When I am fully satisfied with my first creation, I will post it here. If there is some tips/ tutorials/ pictures of totes that the community uses, I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## cardiologineer

I believe there is one somewhere on this forum or a link to a blog where someone had quite a few tutorials and one of them was for a carry bag (basically just a sleeping bag with a flat bottom). I made this the other day and I feel bad I can't remember whose tutorial it is but if you can find the DiY sub forum, I think this blog was linked to somewhere on there (and I'm on my phone otherwise I'd go and try to find it for you to link you too) . 
Either that or the person whose blog it is (or someone who knows) should be along shortly. There's definitely at least one out there somewhere. The main thing though is just that it's a bag with straps, so what you already made I can imagine would probably work fairly well.


----------



## momIImany

Check out this site: http://hedgehogsbyvickie.com/snugglesacks.htm They sell the "snuggle sack". You can get an idea of how they do theirs. I purchased one and my hog loves it. I take her shopping with me all the time.


----------



## JulieAnne

momIImany thanks for posting the link  i'll be looking at one for Prim now  She already goes everywhere with me, maybe this will make it easier!


----------



## moxieberry

I just use the same basic pattern that I use for my sleeping bags, with a strap attached and a flap over the top. I do sell them too - they're the single best thing for bonding/socializing purposes, and I encourage everyone who buys our babies to use them, or something similar.

They look like this:


----------



## Chihirolee3

Hey thanks for the information  I must take a picture of the one i already made. Since looking a the pictures of the "snuggle sack" and yours, moxieberry, i think I should add a big button at the top of mine. I did not think of adding a flap to mine, but instead I added a tie blanket like fleece top with a strip of fabric on the inside that makes it harder for a hedgie to escape, but if I added a button to that strip, it would seal it much better. I made mine out of spare fleece I bought for bedding, what is the fabric of those you posted? It looks like it has strange texture. I want to make more, (to make it a fashionable thing), and if my first one is a bust, it'll make a great sleeping bag.


----------



## moxieberry

The ones I make are cotton/flannel on the outside and fleece on the inside. That particular photo is two that were made with cotton from Walmart (I usually shop Joann's) - I don't really remember it being textured in any particular way, and I use that octopus bag all the time, but it does kind of look textured in the photo, haha.

I use ribbon for the straps - anywhere from 1/2 inch to an inch depending on what's available for the colors/patterns I want. It's the "ribbed" kind, not the kind that feels slippery/silky. I did accidentally buy a spool of the silky kind when I was in a hurry once, and the one bag I used it for is holding up fine 6ish months later, with plenty of use - but that strap doesn't have as much traction so it doesn't like to stay in place on my shoulder.

I've also started making the straps longer since then. The length of the straps in that photo puts the bags a little under the armpit, which is nice for having your hedgehog in easy reach, or if you just like carrying it more like a purse. The standard length I use now is almost twice the length, which puts the bag at the hip for an average person.


----------



## Chihirolee3

I never thought to use ribbon for a strap. I just braided some fleece, But I did sew an opening on two sides of the bag so I can use different straps instead of having the strap sewn in. I would think that using some kind of strap adjuster would help with getting a strap the right size. I wonder how well those plastic ones work with ribbon. Though, if one could use a strip of canvas or an old belt, that could also work, but I think that would be a bit of overkill (since hedgehogs are not heavy). I am trying to think safe, practical, and stylish...and the latter two, I have trouble combining (whereas, practicality and safety often go hand in hand)...

I wouldn't want to be a hedgie at the hip, especially going down stairs, that would be a bouncy ride. :lol: But no matter where the tote is on the body, it is definitely something one must keep in mind of and be safe about.


----------

